# Shop Fox W1728 router mounting issues



## SkidSTL (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello All!

New to the forum, intermediate home woodworker; I'm hoping someone has some advice on how I should proceed.

Last night I was setting up my Shop fox W1728 router table. I bought it several months ago and recently finalized where my shop was going to be located so I only recently started set up of my equipment.

I got to the step of mounting the router (Hitachi M12VC) to the underside of the table. The manual with the table states it will work with any type router 3/4 - 5 HP. The gaps between the brackets and the table were approximately 1/2" - 3/4" and the width of my router base about half that. I adjusted the other bolts to force the gaps to close when the "cast iron" along one of the tracks failed (small chunks of metal from either side of the track broke out) - rendering that track useless.

The good news was the router seemed well clamped to the underside of the table, the bad news was it was not completely centered. The worse news was when I loosened the other brackets to center the router, I saw stress/beginnings of failure at every other track where the brackets had been.

There are two more tracks I can use, 1 an inch above and 1 an inch below the failed tracks. These will not work with my existing router. I am not adverse to buying a dedicated router for the table and using the Hitachi for protable work, but I am not so inclined to do so just to have more metal failure.

I'm looking for advice as on how you folks think I should proceed, do I contact the manufacturer, the store I purchased it from (over an hour away and does not ship - and not too friendly when I purchased it either!), try a new router with a bigger base, your suggestions?

Sorry for the long-winded and rambling story, but I'm frustrated and not sure what to do.

Thanks for your help!
Sean


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Sean:

Welcome to the forum - hope the following helps.

If you bought it new it should have a 2 year warrenty.
If I were you I would conatct Shop Fox By e-mail or phone 
and see if they will fix your problem.

Ray H


The SHOP FOX® Model W1728 has been carefully
packaged for safe transporting. If you notice the
machine has been damaged, please contact Woodstock
International Technical Support at 1-360-734-3482 or
send e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Sean.


----------



## SkidSTL (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I have yet to register my warranty as I only opened it last night.

Thanks again!
Sean


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

SkidSTL said:


> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I have yet to register my warranty as I only opened it last night.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Sean


All the more reason to call them and see how quickly they are willing to fix your problem.

Ray H


----------



## sky-chicken (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the same problem with the this table and my Porter-Cable 893PK router. the gap is huge and I was wondering if there is anoter solution for this.
I also noticed that the table is not "straight" on the side where the rubber damper are. It is almost one inch lower than the sider where the plate is connected to the frame. I was wondering if they put the wrong rubber damper in. if anyone has an advise how to connect this to the table?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Sean: Your table looks interesting. In the front of your manual is some technical support contact information. That's your best bet and they're the experts. Let us know how it works out.

Allthunbs


----------

